# Delta Pilots threaten strike



## copper (Feb 9, 2006)

Delta Pilots  threaten to strike, probably sometime after March 1. 

Thank goodness I'll be back home next week because I'm flying Delta rather than my prefered United.


----------



## Flo (Feb 9, 2006)

Wheew-I got nervous until I saw the date. We're leaving tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and taking Delta. We flew Delta in December to Tokyo and they had threatened to strike then too. 
Our flight home from Tokyo was horrible. The plane was packed-and we really couldn't get up to walk around at all-for more than 12 hours-and the video wasn't working so NO movies-just a black screen in front of us. The food was edible but it was the only thing we had to look forward to during the flight.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 9, 2006)

NW pilots are also threatening a strike about the same period.  It all has to do with bankruptcy posturing, but there is a danger one or the other or both may go through with it.

Delta did a temporary fix on another such threat a couple of months ago, and said that if such a strike happened it would be a ''murder-suicide'' for both the airline and the pilots.

Hopefully, these guys will work things out.  After all, even with cuts, flying a 777 HAS to pay more than flying a cropduster or flipping burgers!

Of course, with upcoming trips across the pond on both airlines, it still is something I am keeping a close eye on.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 10, 2006)

IMO, the pilots are already cutting their own throats on this one. Continued threats of a strike can't be good for business. I know that I won't consider Delta after there were threats when I already had two flights booked on Delta last year. I'm not taking that chance again. 

I know there are issues that need to be worked out on both sides but cutting off your nose to spite you face doesn't seem like the best tactic in the world.


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 10, 2006)

*When will they ever learn*

Goodbye Eastern, Pan Am,TWA and Delta?

Being in bankrupcty is scarey enough but threating to strike can only strengthen Southwest, Jet Blue,AirTran ect.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 10, 2006)

Air France employees can do their annoying one day strikes (I have been caught by them twice), but the airline is still making a healthy profit.  A prolonged strike against a struggling carrier, however, is a different matter.
It is more like holding the head of a drowning man under water.

Since many of the European and Asian network carriers are profitable and none of ours are, I think it is time to reconsider letting some of them buy up the floundering US carriers.  If some of the US network carriers think SW and Jet Blue are tough competition, they should look at the much lower fares of European LCC's like www.easyjet.com and www.ryanair.com , yet many of the European network carriers seem to do just fine anyway.


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 10, 2006)

Are the European carriers subsidized by the government?  That may be why they are able to make it.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue Skies said:
			
		

> Are the European carriers subsidized by the government?  That may be why they are able to make it.



EU rules do not allow that any more.  Many were privatised years ago.


----------

